# Gesucht: Entwicklungsingenieur(in) Konstruktion



## Helbako (18 Juni 2013)

Helbako in 5 Sätzen: Wir entwickeln und fertigen PKW-Elektronik, die  Autos effizienter, sicherer und komfortabler macht. Wir arbeiten für  Audi, BMW, Mercedes, Porsche, Rolls-Royce und andere Marken von  Weltrang. Wir sind ein mittelständisch strukturierter Familienbetrieb  mit flachen Hierarchien, kurzen Entscheidungswegen und  Entfaltungsmöglichkeiten. Wir sind global präsent, mit Standorten in  Deutschland, Mexiko/USA und China. Und: Wir sind 260 motivierte Köpfe,  die sich auf Verstärkung freuen.

*Ihre Aufgaben:*



    Auslegung und Konstruktion mechanischer Komponenten (z.B. Gehäuse, Stecker etc.) für elektronische Steuergeräte 
    Entwicklung kostenoptimierter Konstruktionskonzepte 
    Optimierung der Konstruktion unter Berücksichtigung von Umwelteinflüssen und Handhabungen in der Fahrzeugumgebung 
    Schnittstellenfunktion zwischen Kunden, Lieferanten, interner Entwicklung, externen Dienstleistern und Fertigung 
    Durchführung von Machbarkeits- und Toleranzanalysen 
    Erstellung von Angeboten (konstruktionsseitig) 
    Gelegentliche Reisetätigkeiten < 10 % 


*Ihr Profil:*



    Abgeschlossenes Hochschulstudium mit dem Schwerpunkt Konstruktion oder vergleichbare Qualifikation 
    Berufserfahrung in der Automobilindustrie ist vorteilhaft 
    Kenntnisse in der Auslegung und Konstruktion von Gehäuseteilen, Steckverbindern, Kontakten etc. und deren Werkstoffen 
    Kenntnisse fertigungstechnischer Aspekte sind vorteilhaft 
    Sehr gute CATIA V5 Kenntnisse 
    Bereitschaft Verantwortung zu übernehmen, Flexibilität und Teamfähigkeit sowie sehr gute Kommunikationsfähigkeiten 
    Sichere Deutsch- und gute Englischkenntnisse 


Wenn Sie an einer spannenden und langfristigen Perspektive im Automotive  Umfeld mit persönlichem Einfluss und direkter Verantwortung für  Projekte mit Kunden von Weltrang interessiert sind, dann zögern Sie  nicht und sprechen uns direkt an. 
Wir freuen uns auf Ihre aussagefähigen Bewerbungsunterlagen!


HELBAKO GmbH
Weilenburgstr. 30
42579 Heiligenhaus
www.karriere-bei-helbako.de


----------

